# Just showing off



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

Have never tried to post a picture so this may not work. This is my 72 Bow front with mostly Malawi Cichlids. I haven't managed to get the Lemon Jake to breed with his girls yet, so any thoughts on the matter would be welcomed.

Richard


----------



## kstkrt (Jan 23, 2006)

My lemons like ALOT of rockwork and a bit of privacy to do their thing......
I don't see much privacy in your tank.....

Nice tank!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup!! Are those all silk plants?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Loving the tank 
What beautiful fish!!! x


----------



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah on the silk plant question. They seem to hold up fine, and I can build my own plant arrangements by drilling some holes in some of my rock and then using some aquarium silicone to mount the plants.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tank!


----------

